# Average wage in EU



## dodo (21 Jul 2007)

Is there a way or a guide of what the average wage is in the EU


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jul 2007)

The Irish CSO and Department of Finance (e.g. monthly economic bulletins) publish some average wage figures. Maybe the equivalent organisations in other countries do so too? Or maybe Eurostat or the OECD publish such figures?


----------



## imogen (21 Jul 2007)

Be aware that statistics on wage levels, unless provided by the people who pay them, are notoriously one of the least reliable sets of figures that governments publish... usually only a small proportion of people will actually answer salary questions, and there is no way of verifying their answer. 

Add to that (at least in Ireland) use of fairly out-of-date occupation and sector categories (and for an EU-wide survey you have to use lowest common denominator/most obsolete of course...). 

Then there's a problem where because of the possibility that someone could be identified if location and sector and occupation are given in enough detail to be useful, which national statistical bodies must always avoid, and the result is that what is available tends not to be terribly useful...

HR companies do surveys but they are usually quite small sample and also  it's information which they regard as commercially sensitive so it isn't usually available in any detail in the public domain. A good place to try is professional associations or employer bodies (but both may have agendas for inflating or deflating figures). 

All the best

Imogen


----------



## messyleo (22 Jul 2007)

ameco (DG ecfin's macro database publish nominal compensation per employee for most EEA countries. just google for the database. however you would need to apply PPPs to take account of different price levels etc.


----------



## BillyNoMates (24 Jul 2007)

Just on that does anyone know the *Median* wage / salary in Ireland ?

I've asked alot of people this and no body seems to know what it is or where to find it.

-Median would be the middle person in an ordered group.
in this case they would be ordered by salary.

I'm curious to know and would be interested in any educated guesses.


----------



## messyleo (24 Jul 2007)

median wage data is avilable in the national employment survey - cso
[broken link removed]
the latest version relates to 2003 data - the one for 2006 is due out later this year.


----------

